# A day in the life of me



## EquestrianBabe (Dec 19, 2010)

_This is my day ~

6:30am: Wake up & get dressed
6:45am: Help Stablehands make food & water
7:00am: Help Stablehands groom
7:45am: Put horses in field
8:05am: Tack up a horse for a ride
8:35am: Start lessons
8:45am: Mucking out
9:00am: Clean Tack
9:30am: Early morning hacks start
9:50am: Get ready for jumping lesson*
10:00am: Start Lunge Lessons
10:30am: Get ready for dressage lesson*
11:00am: Take my horse for a schooling session
11:30am: Breakfast
12:00am: Tack up more riding school horses
12:30am: Muck out some more (groan)
1:00pm: Take out a horse of my choice
1:45pm: Hack along the bridleway
2:00pm: Take a quick shower
2:30pm: Manage the office for a while
3:30pm: Lunch
3:45pm: Afternoon hack (led by me)
4:00pm: Ride to the beach, upto the Great Whitehouse & back
5:00pm: Dinner time
6:00pm: Collect horses from field
6:55pm: Polish Horse Name plates
7:20pm: Check our email
7:45pm: Meet my friend for a bit of schooling
8:00pm: End lessons
9:30pm: Put horses to bed & equipment away
9:45pm: Close gates
10:00pm: Supper
10:30pm: Bedtime

*I have lessons to perfect my skills
_


----------

